# 721 just lost 30 hours of shows !!



## Bill D (May 11, 2002)

I am at work and just got a call from my Wife who said a screen popped up on the 721 that said updating programming and then she noticed, that we had 60 hours of time left. This morning we had 30 hours left. So somehow it lost 30 hours of shows.
Does anyone know what this updating programming is..
I am still on L102, like I have been for a while...
I am going o call Dish later
Bill


----------



## Bill D (May 11, 2002)

After talking to someone at Dish they explained that they have had some other instances of this. They asked me to do a re-boot (which I had just done), and said that if it happens again the receiver would need to be replaced. I asked twice, confirming that this was not a software problem she said no it was the receiver..


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

I have a hard time believing that. Usually problems with losing recordings is a software issue. Before returning your unit, I recommend asking for a supervisor to help get a second opinion.


----------



## Wyoming_Companion (Sep 17, 2002)

I had a "complete loss of recordings" on my 501 recently. When I called Dish, they said that I should turn off the unit "WITH THE REMOTE" and then unplug the unit for (15 seconds?). That should take care of the problem. (But she did say that, if I have the problem again, I should call back!).

Since I still have a couple of recordings on the PVR...I'm trying to get things watched so I can try this. I suppose if I lose everything again, I will be able to try it sooner.

I have stopped ordering PPV's until I get this resolved so I dont' lose anymore of them!!!!


----------



## Karl Foster (Mar 23, 2002)

...you guys are not instilling confidence in the other company's pvr owners if the merger is approved...

I hope you can get this resolved and I am sorry for your loss


----------



## DarrellP (Apr 24, 2002)

This is BS! I lost 30+ hours 3 times on my 501 and I finally got it replaced. Don't take NO for an answer, demand a replacement unit.


----------



## Bill D (May 11, 2002)

I can't imagine it is actually hardware related, but if it does happen again, I guess I will just ask for another, although I guess I would have to pay shipping for it, and be without for a while..
Has anyone else had 721 loss recording problems,??
I think software problems as well..
Wait and see


----------



## kstuart (Apr 25, 2002)

Bill D -

Just a thought that the space number could have changed without losing any programs.

For example, at point they changed that total on all 501s, even though the same recordings were present.

So, it could just be a glitch in that number - check actual recordings before assuming that they are gone.

Also, turn off and unplug the unit and then try it - I once had the recordings reappear when I did that (after disappearing).


----------



## Bill D (May 11, 2002)

There are recordings that are missing... No order just random it seems.. There was one as old as July, and one as recent as a few days before.
I did do a re-boot (holding down power button on front panel) Is unplugging 721 any different of a re-boot then the front panel method, girl at Dish said it wasn't. I was hoping it would be back after a re-boot. No big deal, the only thing I was really looking for that was gone was Mind of a Married Man, and I found that on the next night again, so that was cool. Otherwise, most was stuff I wouldn't miss, thankfully I had just watched Survivor..


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Bill did you get the PM I sent you?


----------



## Bill D (May 11, 2002)

Yes I did Scott, thanks
I sent a reply hopefully it got to you..let me know


----------



## jerryyyyy (Jul 19, 2002)

Just to add my two cents.... Yesterday I had two programs not record and there were no conflicting programs anywhere near. This thing is simply unreliable when it comes to recording. I did a cold reboot and will see how it worked today. I cannot expect that Dish is going to leave this thing as it is because anyone who reads this forum would have a lot of worries about buying this technology given the state of the irregularities in recording etc.. (Not to mention the $%$##$ fan).


----------

